
How many billable hours do you work? - pajamasam
If you&#x27;re a freelancer or work for a consultancy or agency (especially if you&#x27;re a dev), how many billable hours per day&#x2F;week do you work on?<p>Also what do you bill for or not bill for? Do you bill for coffee or bathroom breaks, for example?
======
l1am0
I do bill for small breaks as well, not including lunch break for sure.

As I wanted to keep track of every single hour I work on, I did build Waywo a
small tool to ask me every few minutes what I am currently working on:
[https://byrly.com/waywo/](https://byrly.com/waywo/)

~~~
i0nutzb
A tool that never let you focus on a task and pull constantly from your flow?
That's great! /s

~~~
l1am0
Give it a try. Thought about that the same, but it is so in my muscle memory
now that is not pulling me away from any flow :D

